# anxiety when I drive-what should I do?



## amanda14 (Jul 4, 2004)

I am in my mid 20's and was misdiagnosed with IBS-A for about 20 years. I am currently taking Dicetel to help with food digestion and pain and find that it works pretty good. I am however, experiencing anxiety when I'm driving and don't really know what to do about it(this has been happening for 2 years or so..) When I'm driving by myself, I feel like I'm going to get in an accident and that someone will hit my car. When I'm in a car with someone else driving, I can hardly stand it and I feel that we're going to get hit. I also do not like when the roads are busy and when there are a lot of cars around me in different lanes. It's been so bad that I don't normally go on the highways. I was reading about the low-dose anti-depressants that can help anxiety and IBS but don't really know what the side effects are. Can anyone offer me some advice? Thanks!


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Hello - It sounds like you are suffering from panic episodes while driving. I highly recommend the audiocassette "Driving with Comfort" available from the Midwest Center for Stress and Anxiety. It is narrated by a woman who is a recovered agoraphobic/panic attack sufferer. She had difficulties with driving for many years and put this tape together to help others struggling with the same problem. It is so comforting and reassuring and has many helpful tips, as well as some positive affirmations at the end that you can use build yourself up. I would also recommend trying some cognitive behavioral therapy - this is the best type of therapy for dealing with panic attacks. Try to find someone who specializes in working with people who experience panic attacks. As for medications, there are short-term, fast-acting drugs like Xanax that you can take for a short while to lesson the panic symptoms while you are working on new coping skills. These drugs are addictive and also pretty sedating so you need to work closely with a doctor while using them. The anti-depressants are not addictive (although they are still hard to withdraw from) and some of them work pretty well for lessoning anxiety as well as depression. However, they take a month or more to start taking effect.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

I also have trouble driving. I've suffered with IBS since high school(back in the 60's!) I still suffer from it today, but have learned some coping skills. The tapes from the Midwest Center for Anxiety helped me a great deal. Also I am on a very low dosage of Zoloft, for what my doctor explained as a chemical imbalance. I think the Zoloft helps me to cope with my difficulties. Being a person who always wants to be in control, it was difficult for me to admit that medication might help. Driving was never a problem until I got into my 30's. I am still not comfortable on a busy highway. I always used to feel like I was going to pass out. So far, I never have!! Practice some breathing exercises. I still get nervous about taking even a "day trip" ,wondering if I'll feel halfway decent. Metamucil does help to regulate things quite a bit. I remember when I was in high school, I would actually give myself an enema to clean myself out , so that I wouldn't have to think about it. This is not the answer, but at the time I was desperate. I certainly didn't know that I had IBS back then. I remember feeling so very alone. This week I've had lots of bloating and stomach pain, but now I just try like the devil not to let it get to me. I have to take a trip next weekend. Hope it will be a fairly comfortable day.


----------

